# Unterschied JDK SDK



## Aloaaaaah (11. Apr 2012)

Sers Leute,

hab mal ne Frage bezüglich der Ausführung und des Schreibens von Java-Programmen.

Was benötige ich genau, um mein Java Programm im NOTEPAD zu schreibe und in der CONSOLE über javac zu compilieren und dann auszuführen?

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was nun der Unterschied zwischen dem JDK und SDK ist?

Ich dachte immer, man braucht nen JDK und n JRE, jetzt lese ich aber etwas im Internet von einem SDK..? Was beinhaltet dieser und ist dieser nötig um Java Programme zu schreiben und auszuführen per Console ohne eine IDE?

Greetz & Danke


----------



## timbeau (11. Apr 2012)

JDK = SDK für JAVA


----------



## Aloaaaaah (11. Apr 2012)

Was willst du mir genau damit sagen?
Das zwischen den zwei Sachen kein Unterschied besteht?


----------



## timbeau (11. Apr 2012)

Um dir den anstrengend Ausflug zu Wikipedia abzunehmen: 

SDK benötigt man um Software zu entwickeln
JDK ist ein SDK für die Java-Software. 

Ganz grob gesagt. Da du auch für Java ein SDK brauchst nimm ruhig das JDK der Firma Oracle.


----------



## Final_Striker (11. Apr 2012)

> Das zwischen den zwei Sachen kein Unterschied besteht?



Früher hieß es SDK, jetzt heißt es JDK.


----------

